# Will 2 strands worsted equal bulky weight?



## Ritz cracker (Feb 11, 2012)

A silly question but can I use 2 strands of worsted weight and will that work out to be approximately bulky weight or do you think it will be closer to super bulky??? I will have to do a gauge swatch, I guess, but wondered if any of you wiser knitters can help me with this conundrum. Thanks


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Bulky. it should work fine, but swatch first, you still may have to juggle the needle size.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree that swatching will be necessary and you may have to adjust needle size. Bulky yarns are spun with the plies more tightly twisted than you will be able to knit two strands together. In other words you will probably get more "air space" than a manufactured yarn.

Try at least one needle size down for your first swatch.


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Always do a gague swatch...Sorry


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Ritz cracker said:


> A silly question but can I use 2 strands of worsted weight and will that work out to be approximately bulky weight or do you think it will be closer to super bulky??? I will have to do a gauge swatch, I guess, but wondered if any of you wiser knitters can help me with this conundrum. Thanks


Bulky.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yarn_weight
See the "length-per-100g" column on the first table. Doubling the thread will double the weight, keeping the same length. To decide what the type will be you just divide the length you see on the label by 2.


----------



## MeShell (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes. I have done it before when unable to get the yarn/color I wanted in a bulky weight. You're wise to check your gauge to be sure of the sizing.


----------



## MaineKnitter (Jan 30, 2011)

It depends on the yarn...some work, some don't. I started a baby blanket last night using two strands of Caron One Pound. I ended up frogging it because it felt like a stiff carpet! I've had a couple of skeins of that yarn lately that feel thicker than usual.

Judy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

On the Addictive Baby Blanket I just finished, it said to use bulky weight or 2 strands of worsted weight. The sample for the pattern used Caron Simply Soft. I used Bernat's baby, light worsted, and was happy with the result, tho a little smaller. But with mine, gauge wasn't a big issue.


----------



## Ritz cracker (Feb 11, 2012)

Hardy thanks to all. You've been very helpful!!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

to get bulky I usually use worsted with dk or sport.


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

I HAVE NEVER KNITTED WITH MORE THAN ONE STRAND BUT DO IT ALL THE TIME WITH CROCHETTING I JUST STARTED DOING IT WITH A BULKY it is not the same THE DOUBLE STRAND SCARF IM DOING NOW IS MUCH STIFFER THAN BULKY 
IT WILL BE WARM BUT IT WILL ALSO BE VERY HARD TO MINULIPATE... hope i didnt confuse you


Ritz cracker said:


> A silly question but can I use 2 strands of worsted weight and will that work out to be approximately bulky weight or do you think it will be closer to super bulky??? I will have to do a gauge swatch, I guess, but wondered if any of you wiser knitters can help me with this conundrum. Thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marceme, if you go up in hook size the scarf will not be as stiff and will minipulate much easier.

Tami


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

I knit a hat that called for bulky yarn and size 13 needles. It was cute so decided to try the same needles with 2 strands of worsted yarn. It came out child sized. It doesn't seem stiff to me, just little.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

swatch swatch swatch...I always use 2 strands of worsted for solid felting projects...


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Always, always do a test swatch, no matter what u are knitting especially when u are substituting. You'll probably have to go down on the needle size.


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks so much for that idea im using an n right now so i guess i need to to to P only the space holes will be very large but you are so right....thanks right this moment im doing potholders and im using verigated yarns think it is j or k hook


tami_ohio said:


> Marceme, if you go up in hook size the scarf will not be as stiff and will minipulate much easier.
> 
> Tami


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

The only time I don't swatch is when I am creating an afghan or baby blanket without a pattern and know I have more than enough yarn to just wing it and not worry. Even then I end up swatching to figure out what size needles or hook gives me the feel I want. So I guess I still do swatch huh?? LOL Ya, gotta swatch! (smile)


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I rarely do swatches... But than again I rarely use pre-made patterns.


----------

